

Startups, this is how design works. - edu
http://startupsthisishowdesignworks.com//

======
simba-hiiipower
A really great resource for the less design-inclined. I often feel design (in
general, not just in tech or with startups) tends to get less attention than
it warrants.

It really should get more focus. Too many times have I seen poor design break
an otherwise excellent product (and likewise, great design lift a not-so-great
product).

